# How big is your cock?



## Enryx25 (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Dec 30, 2017)

Huge.


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 30, 2017)

Around -20 centimetres?

...Oh wait, you mean the animal.


----------



## supergamer368 (Dec 31, 2017)

i could just tell it would be the bird as soon as i read the title


----------



## PossiblyOne (Dec 31, 2017)

supergamer368 said:


> i could just tell it would be the bird as soon as i read the title



same


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 31, 2017)

supergamer368 said:


> i could just tell it would be the bird as soon as i read the title





PossiblyOne said:


> same


me 2

*expects someone to say me 3*


----------



## drenal (Dec 31, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> me 2
> 
> *expects someone to say me 3*


Yeah, I did too


----------



## SG854 (Dec 31, 2017)

I use to own a few cocks.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Dec 31, 2017)

It's a water slide.


----------



## 2DSGamerdude (Jan 10, 2018)

OFC the bird, 
but, it's funny to assume the other meaning of "cock"
ahahahaha

speaking of which: 



Spoiler: Spoiler 



since we're on the "Topic" of cocks, instead of gbatemp -> cocktemp! ahahahha

but seriously, is the cock size "the bigger the better" an issue and that girls prefer "bigger sizes" or is all this just myths?



if you ask me, I personally think: "it's not the size of the cock that counts in the end of the day, but what you do/can do with that size!" 

right?


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Jan 10, 2018)

came for cock saw a cock, dissapointed son. No homo.


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Jan 10, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 110900


Focus on SZIGET 2018 instead on wieners


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 10, 2018)

MeowMeowMeow said:


> Focus on SZIGET 2018 instead on wieners


I'm not interested in loud music.


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Jan 10, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> I'm not interested in loud music.


It's all kind of music


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 10, 2018)

MeowMeowMeow said:


> It's all kind of music


But it's loud and crowded, and I'm an introvert.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I'd much rather listen to music at home while cuddling someone.


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Jan 10, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> But it's loud and crowded, and I'm an introvert.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> I'd much rather listen to music at home while cuddling someone.


 
A boldogság nem egy kész valami. A te cselekedeteidből ered.


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 10, 2018)

MeowMeowMeow said:


> A boldogság nem egy kész valami. A te cselekedeteidből ered.


*English-only forum (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻*


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Jan 10, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> *English-only forum (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻*


Sorry senpai


----------



## jDSX (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 30, 2018)

this is my cock


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 31, 2018)

Eix said:


> View attachment 112578
> this is my cock


Quack.


----------

